# Variations for piano on a Mozart Aria from Figaro



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Today I was remembering my variations for piano wich I made a few years ago on one of my favourite Mozart Arias, the Rose aria from Figaro, which I made for my father as a birthday present:






Gerd


----------

